# Mare in season...Help!!!



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi everyone!
Got a bit of a problem.... Star KEEPS coming into season, especially now we are on a yard with 2 geldings and her lol 
She is not nasty or doesn't do anything out of character when in season, albeit a little bossy, but she has to rub up everything and this is causing her to CONSTANTLY cut herself!! She is covered in little marks and scars now just from being in seaon and I am wanting to show her and compete next year so I need to do something about it before she gets covered in even more!

Also she has got a few little scars, well what I think are scars, all over her from end, neck, chest etc. When I got her, her coat was really bad so I am wondering if it is all of the old crap coming out of her coat as she is now in very good condition but they dont look that nice as she has lots of little bald patches!! AND before anyone says, no it is not ring worm lol. Just want her to have a nice healthy coat with no bald patches!

Does anyone have any ideas on both these problems? I think these are the sort of problems which old home remedies are needed, not all these fancy lotions and potions are needed!! :arf:

Thanks for reading :thumbup:


----------



## DaniiAngel (Jun 5, 2010)

We have a mare that is absolutely terrible with her seasons. 
She kicks the stable walls which screws up her shoes, kicks the partitions till there's pretty much nothing left of them, screams at everything etc;
She was on Oestress, which eased it but she was still bad so we moved her on to Regumate recently. She still comes into season everytime a new horse comes to the yard but she's a lot better, doesn't kick the walls or anything.

Maybe you could try Oestress?


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I think that is going to have to be the next thing, to buy some sort of supplement for it! She is just covering herself in cuts and its such a pain! But they never seem to bother of hurt her which is the weirdest thing :confused1:

Thanks for the tip though, will defo look into it


----------



## Negasius (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is stupidly simple sounding but maybe rug her up when she's in season? When a new horse was brought in on our yard there was a few fights breaking out so for a couple of weeks a few of the horses had to go out in rugs despite it being warm and it helped stop injuries  

Sorry if i'm not much help! XD Good luck with her. I had a mare and she was fine in season but she would spray everywhere!! including on peoples cars/ geldings faces etc soooo embarrassing :blush2:


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

This post makes me realise how lucky I am with my two mares who never alter their behaviour when in season or otherwise .. hope they are not famous last words!


----------

